# 1745 cocktails...326fps!



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

After watching GK John send 12mm lead down at 259fps with cocktail tubes the other day I thought i should give them a revisit. My initial experiences with 2040 setups were not particularly exciting but I did some tests with the 1745.
This little tube never cease to amaze me.

I just used a simple set up: a loop and a single strand with a 60 inch draw on a polymer ranger.
@27C using 3/8 steel it averaged around 300fps,easily.
It maxxed out @326.9fps...wow!!

I put down 300 rounds with no discernable wear.
The downside: my gut feeling is that I'm not quite as accurate with the cocktail,maybe the tubes are rotating the thin,supple roo pouch.

It's a fantastic set up and I'd really recommend it to those who are performance minded.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Crazy fast.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've tried that before and was happy with the speed but not the longevity. Maybe you've figured out a way to tie them to cut down on the wear.
Good info, thanks!


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

60" draw? You must have arms like Clyde, lol

I use 1745 tubes, cut to 8" there or thereabouts and draw to about 40". I've never had the means to measure my band speed, but have to say, I am quite happy with how they work.

I don't hunt, and only really shoot at cans or plastic bottles and I use 1/4 steel ball bearings that make nice holes inmy targets.


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

"Arms like clyde"....not even close, I'm no giant at 180cm tall. The 60inch draw is at full butterfly.

MJ, I'm finding the 1745 tubes in black from Dankung very resilient with far superior band life to flats at the same speed. Rather than tear they seem to stretch and lose a little of their speed when you are constantly pushing them to the limit. At around 300fps I tend to get less than 100 shots with theraband by comparison.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

timdix said:


> After watching GK John send 12mm lead down at 259fps with cocktail tubes the other day I thought i should give them a revisit. My initial experiences with 2040 setups were not particularly exciting but I did some tests with the 1745.
> This little tube never cease to amaze me.
> 
> I just used a simple set up: a loop and a single strand with a 60 inch draw on a polymer ranger.
> ...


If you have a link to a video of this accomplishment, I would appreciate it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good results again mate... very impressive


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks BEB. 
I will try to get a vid up this summer Charles.
I tested 2050's the other day and they about 3-5% slower.
To get max performance from tubes they really need to be stretched to close to their limit as well as a long draw. Those last few inches are key,something my wrist is not quite strong enough to achieve with heavier tubes such as the 2050.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well me chrony arrived today! But apparently I gotta wait till me b day says the missus!







any way.....its gonna be sweet! Got a few diff bands to test out! Watch out mate ;b lol


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Great stuff Ben but watch out...I nearly destroyed my F1 chrony on its first outing.
It still bears the scars of some over zealous shooting!!


----------

